# Shooting board plane



## Carl_unplugged (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought a shooting board plane (cheap) at an antiques store. It's in good condition. It was made by John Royle and Sons of Paterson, NJ. I've done a little research and it seems it may have been made to level printers type, but it is certainly heavy enough to do wood working also. Does anyone have more information on this plane? Thanks.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, Carl, I have no knowledge about planes, but I did bump you back up to the top. BTW, when the plane guys do get here, I know they're going to want to see pictures. Might as well get them now.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've added this to my watch list. I don't have time right now, but I'll try to do some research later.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Carl, I can't add anything to Don and Banger's stuff, but looks like you may have earned a "YOU SUCK" 
Nice unit !


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a neat plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

There was a second shoot plane made from a patent by Vernon Royle, 12/19/1899 and manufactured by John Royle and Sons of Paterson, NJ. It allowed the iron to be screwed according to Roger Smith. Its an improved version. My guess is you have one of the first ones, so it was made before 1898. I'd have it appraised before doing to much to it. It may be worth more than a new LV or LN!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you have the iron, cap, etc.?
Bill


----------



## Carl_unplugged (Jan 27, 2011)

Bill, no I don't have the blade or the cap iron. I'll be looking though.


----------



## waldo59 (Jul 12, 2017)

I just picked up I believe this same plane WITH the board. Heavy MFer Pictures to follow soon.


----------

